# [H] Daemons [W] £££/PayPal, CSM, Daemons (UK)



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey,

I have the following for sale or for trade:

x1 Bloodthirster of Khorne (metal, 3rd Edition)

x5 Bloodletters of Khorne (metal, 3rd Edition), assembled (will paint strip). 

x10 Pink Horrors (current edition), assembled but unpainted.

x10 Flamers of Tzeentch (metal, current edition?), assembled and well painted. Will paint strip if demanded.

I will listen to any cash offers. 

I will listen to any trade offers for the following:

Chaos Space Marine Bikers
Nurgle Plague Bearers
Typhus
Sorcerer in Terminator Armour
Zombies from Warhammer Fantasy (to make Plague Zombies!)
Daemonettes

Thanks for reading.

SF


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Update:

Bloodthirster has gone. 

Pink Horrors have gone.

Still looking to trade or sell for the Flamers of Tzeentch (well painted, will post pics on demand) and the Bloodletters. 

Cheers.

SF


----------

